# CPU Overheated



## regmiee (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok my computer was running fine with no problems. I bought it 1 and 1/2 yrs ago. For the 1st time i thought about cleaning inside the casing and took everything apart, cleaned them and assembled it again. Now every time i run big games the game lags and computer restarts and i get a notice the computer has been turned off to prevent damage and cpu was over heated.

720p and 1080p movies also freezes sometimes while watching them. They used to run fine before cleaning lol. Please help. 
ty


----------



## macho84 (Jul 14, 2011)

i believe why cleaning you might have ruined the fitness of the fan. Make sure all the four corners the clips fits and sits tightly and in contact with cpu. i mean heat sink. Do post the results.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

@ regmiee - what cpu do you have ? Post a cpu-z screenshot. Also measure your cpu temp using HWmonitor or HWinfo and post them here.

it looks like you have to just put some proper TiM on the bottom of the cpu HSF as the old layer of TiM was removed during cleaning.


----------



## regmiee (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry for late reply, i was busy. Thanks macho84 and topgear for suggestions. I downloaded HWinfo and when i ran 720p video the ThermMon always showed result as "Throttling". The gpu temperature was 54 degree celcius and cpu usage was 100%. I have inter core 2 duo. I will post more results later. My friend  suggested me to apply colgate on the buttom of cpu, is it safe? He said he solved same problem using toothpaste. ty


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2011)

regmiee said:


> Sorry for late reply, i was busy. Thanks macho84 and topgear for suggestions. I downloaded HWinfo and when i ran 720p video the ThermMon always showed result as "Throttling". The gpu temperature was 54 degree celcius and cpu usage was 100%. I have inter core 2 duo. I will post more results later.



GPU temperature is ok. problem is with processor & i too feel you must have wiped the stock TIM clean. and without TIM, most of the time processor temperature will jump really high & so the warning.

BTW is your PC working now? no shutdown?



regmiee said:


> My friend  suggested me to apply colgate on the buttom of cpu, is it safe? He said he solved same problem using toothpaste.



don't.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Here something for the toothpaste:-


Thermal Compound Roundup - July 2011 | Hardware Secrets


See the conclusion next page. 


OP must have removed the TIM and haven't put any before remounting the CPU Cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

regmiee said:


> Sorry for late reply, i was busy. Thanks macho84 and topgear for suggestions. I downloaded HWinfo and when i ran 720p video the ThermMon always showed result as "Throttling". The gpu temperature was 54 degree celcius and cpu usage was 100%. I have inter core 2 duo. I will post more results later. My friend  suggested me to apply colgate on the buttom of cpu, is it safe? He said he solved same problem using toothpaste. ty



obviously your cpu is over heating due to the lack of proper Thermal paste.

Get some proper Thermal paste like Arctic MX2 / Tuniq TX4 or CM Thermal Fusion and apply it on the bottom of the cpu cooler or on the surface area of the cpu ie on the large metal cpu heat spreader


----------



## agyaat (Jul 19, 2011)

Obviously, the TIM was wiped and/or the CPU cooling fan was not re-installed correctly. Best would be:

a. To go through the details given in the booklet together with the CPU. It shows where the clips of the fan should be when installed, and where they would be if things are not okay. 

b. If necessary, have a friend alongside, so that a conclusive verification of facts about how it is done is reached. 

c. Re-start the computer only after the TIM is correctly applied and the fan is duly installed in place. 

It won't hurt if until the better quality TIM arrives at your place, you make do with any other TIM available, but it is a certain no-no to have no TIM at all.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

agyaat said:


> Obviously, the TIM was wiped and/or the CPU cooling fan was not re-installed correctly. Best would be:
> 
> a. To go through the details given in the booklet together with the CPU. It shows where the clips of the fan should be when installed, and where they would be if things are not okay.
> 
> ...



yep, it's always good to have someone nearby while installing cpu cooler especially those cpu coolers which needs backplate mounting


----------

